# Never would have thought this could be possible



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Had a little get-together at my house last night. Was supposed to be outside on the front lawn, but the chilly and rainy weather changed those plans.

Anyway... People coming over has always been a source of stress for both me and Willow. But she did awesome last night! I put her in my bedroom until everybody was here, then let her out for 10-15 minutes at a time to wander. I of course told people not to approach her and to just ignore her unless she came to them, and they all complied. She did so well, no aggression at all, just still some concern and anxiety, so I didn't make her suffer through it for long. And she still would grumble at the guy coming to and from the grill outside, every time.

Anyway...I consider this a Bragg! Two years ago I would never have thought she could be so (relatively) okay with a bunch of people in my house.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

good girl!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Good girl Willow!


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Well done, good girl Willow


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

When I ask people to ignore my dogs they always stare at the dog. It's like they can't help themselves. 
Congrats


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Yay Willow! I always knew she was a good girl!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good job Willow! Mako would be perfectly fine with the people, he’d ignore the food too, but the pile of shoes by the door would be too much.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Your dedication paid off! We're so proud of little Willow! Sounds like you have a great group of respectful friends to help. Congrats!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd get nervous, too, if a bunch of strangers came to my house for reasons I didn't understand. Well Done you two!


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I love the guy making faces in the background.
Congrats on such HUGE progress! That's not an easy obstacle to overcome


----------

